# Polaris ATV Snowblower



## River Hill

Has anyone seen or tried this out? It is made by Polaris. I have never seen one in action, but I think it would do a much better job than a ATV with a plow.


----------



## Craftybigdog

I was wondering the same thing I now have a 60in blade but I was curious if this would do a better job I do know that it would be slower than the plow but you could move everything!


----------



## River Hill

I was thinking it would be faster than a ATV with a plow, especially for small driveways that are 20' wide by 40' long and you would not have to worry about snow piling up on the sides. The only big problem I see is how long and wide the ATV becomes with the snowblower.


----------



## Craftybigdog

How much is it and how wide and whats the size of the motor, that would be great for driveways!


----------



## push4$$

It looks like its 13 HP.I think it would be very slow going with that thing,much faster and cheaper with a plow on a ATV.


----------



## 90plow

Cheaper and faster to just buy a regular snow blower or a plow for the ATV.
Eric


----------



## kawdude

I Think it would work well but be pretty slow. The only real problem i see would be the approach angles for loading and unloading on a truck. Great for a homeowner tho


----------



## bob

I just got this a week ago for my Grasshopper. I've only used it in heavy wet snow and it did a great job. I also have a 60" plow.


----------



## River Hill

Has anyone seen or tried one of these ATV snowblowers yet? I know there are a few other manufactures now. SnowHogg and Kimpex come to mind.


----------



## meyer22288

Looks like a nice set-up to me


----------



## Remsen1

looks pretty cool. provides is a seat to sit on and it would make transport quicker if you were doing multiple drives on the same street. 

IMO, quicker in the long run than a ATV with plow cause there would be less cleanup. In my area, ATVs with plows are useless after the middle of feb cause the snowpiles are too big.

This would be an excellent unit for somebody who services several residentials that are very close to each other. I also like the ZTR mounted units.


----------



## Jason B

Any update on these type units???? There has to have been some improvements since 2003???


----------



## VeloMAC

Hi, Not a lot of snow here this winter but here are some pics from a couple years back. I bought the Polaris quad and blower together, new, in '01. As delivered, the blower was near useless at first and soon quit. A couple of long days and nights in the garage got the thing working, and revealed many deficiencies, about equally divided among cheap hardware, poor detail design, and lackadaisical dealer set-up. It took several seasons to really get any performance out of the blower, but now it really works as it was claimed to. I won't go into any great detail here unless there is interest, but the mods range from simply grinding off a bit of metal from the lift latch to converting the primary belt to chain. I see by the date that this may be a cold thread, but if anyone out there has one of these gathering cobwebs or can get one cheap, a bit of work with welder and lathe can turn it into a working unit. I'm glad to share what I've learned on mine.


----------



## bigcontender

I just bought a used atv blower with a rear engine. Look like the Polaris except mine dosen't have the castor wheels. What kind of problems shoul I expect with this unit? Fixes.

Thanks


----------



## grasskeepers

Polaris- PULL-UR-ASS home,

I just bought the bercomac snow blower it should be here any day


----------



## jamerby

Sorry to bring back a topic from 2010 but I had some questions for grasskeepers.

How's the bercomac, still "blowing" ))?

I'm undecided between a SnowHogg http://www.atvsnowblowers.com/








and a Prestige 54 https://atvsnowblower.co/









The difference in price is small, but I'm interested in being durable


----------



## Westender

jamerby said:


> Sorry to bring back a topic from 2010 but I had some questions for grasskeepers.
> 
> How's the bercomac, still "blowing" ))?
> 
> I'm undecided between a SnowHogg http://www.atvsnowblowers.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a Prestige 54 https://atvsnowblower.co/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference in price is small, but I'm interested in being durable


Did you ever get the blower you ordered?
I have been pulling my hair out trying to figure which way to go with snow removal. Tired of paying someone else to do it but Judas Priest they want a lot of money for these things! Guy in Idaho quoted me 7500.00 bucks for one. An ATV blower!
I can have a Meyer or Boss Plow with hydraulics and quick connect installed on my truck for that kinda money. 
I like the idea of blowing my snow into my field to get it completely outta the way but that is way to much money to spend for something that slow. I gotta figure something else out....


----------

